# Eye



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Okay so I finally was able to get gizmo into the vet this coming Saturday. I am really nervous as to what they'll tell me but today I was doing more research and decided to look in his eye with a light I have a pic. I notice a white like film in the bottom corner of his eye. He's going to the vet but any opinions or anyone ever have this same thing happen?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

I know his eye looks dirty but I wipe it every day just is hard to keep clean he doesn't have any pus just waters constantly 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What did the vet say? Or is it next saturday? He looks like his eye is just watering. How long has this been going on? Allergies? Let us know.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

The vet is next Saturday and I'm not sure we noticed it like a month ago and I haven't been able to get into the vet I trust till now. I don't think it's allergies I'm terribly afraid it's glaucoma or sugar. Keep us in your thoughts he's my little baby. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

And yeah it is always watering then dries up it was a tad dry in the corner I didn't know if you could see the white film in the bottom right of his eye it's hard to get a straight on pic of him he's always on the move. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I doubt this is glaucoma. This is supposedly, very painful to the dog and he would be pawing his eye a lot. Are you sure that he doesn't have an eyelash that is not inverted and irritating the eye?


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

I wish it were just an eyelash but he's blind I'm almost 100 percent Sure in that eye 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If this dog is blind in this eye, and it is recent and his eye is watering, then this is a medical emergency. I'd call the vet you trust and tell them this. Tell them you need an emergency app't. IF they can't do this, go to an emergency clinic. There might be a way to save his sight.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

He's been blind for a while now though  we didn't realize it until more recent I just thought he was clumsy when he was bumping his noggin on everything amd I was playing with him when it hit me :/ I called and told them and they said they couldn't get me in  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How old is Gizmo? If he has been blind "for a while' then it isn't as much as of an emergency as I thought. Has he got any vision? How sad they won't get you in earlier. I'd say something to the vet (some vets don't know what the front desk is doing).


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

He's one on October 12 I will say something to him. And I just feel terrible about it cause I didn't realize it earlier. I feel like it's all my fault. He can see out of one eye 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Dogs with only one eye with vision do just fine after the 'adjustment' period. NOT your fault. You did nothing to cause this. I would maybe find another vet---I feel that if you voiced a concern, they did nothing to ease your discomfort, nor your dogs. All I have to do, is call my vet and I'm in! They also have other vets I could see, if mine is not available too.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

So we're back from the vet. I still don't have much of an answer but a little more now. Gizmo is blind in both eyes but he still responds to light although very slowly. It's not glaucoma which I'm really happy to know. But I was told that it looks like he may have had trauma to the head went into a seizure and went blind. There isn't anything that can reverse it :/ 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Well looks like you have a 'special needs dog'! Blind dogs do very well in general. You can train him to 'wait' so that if you see that he is going to fall, bump etc he will wait until you can direct him. 

At camp gone to the dogs in Vermont (I went for 14 years) there was a lady with rescue collies---most of them blind. She would lead them to the stairs and say "Stairs" and the dog would feel for the step, and down they'd go. At the bottom, the dog would sense there were no more steps. I was amazed, but the lady seemed to think she had 'normal' dogs. Did obedience with them, rally, and nose work.

How long have you had Gizmo? Do you know of any head trauma?


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

That's amazing I have been reading a lot to help him. I am going to get a halo for him so he doesn't bump his little noggin anymore  I've had him since he was 6 weeks. And not that I know of :/ 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if this could have been a birth injury? Can you ask the breeder, if you are in contact with them.? 

Just remember he doesn't know what 'normal' eye sight is. Soooo don't feel too sorry for him. Treat him like any other dog. Rules have to be followed, and he should be trained in obedience too.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm not sure. He used to see completely fine from both eyes.. and I am not I rescued him that's why I got him so early. And I will

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm working with a blind dog at the moment. After you grieve for his eyesight and the life you were planning for him you'll be amazed at what he can do. 
Jenny the Koolie Jumps off the back step now. 😂 He has cues for everything including stepping up and down and we're working on his basic obedience. Gizmo is lucky to have you and he will continue to enjoy his amazing life with you. I am so sorry that this has happened though because it's never what we would wish for our babies.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I was thinking last night, and remembered that there are canine ophalmologists out there. If you want more of an answer as to why he is nearly blind, this may be the answer. It just doesn't make a whole lot of sense as to why he is nearly blind. I would assume you would know if he had a seizure bad enough to do this? Of course it could have happened when you were away. A head injury makes more sense to me. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------

